# a1 south of scotch corner



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

hi,heading for dover in 2 weeks time.catching 8.15pm frid. ferry.leaving scotland around 8pm ish.thurs.plan is to stop on a1 south of scotch corner approx.2am.anybody know good stopover spot that would be ideal.travelling with wife,daughter and 3 grandkids so has to be safe.will put head down till about 6am before starting off again.cheers jim m :roll:


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

You haven't said which road you are using A1 or A66.

There is a large layby just after the end of the Motorway (A1M) just before Scotch Corner. It is used by trucks. I have used it with no problems.

Most laybys south after that have been closed or absorbed into the new A1M. Leaming Bar services is off the side of the A1 now (also accessible to traffic on the A684)

There is the services at Scotch Corner A1/A66 junction First two hours free for all vehicles, after which cars must pay £11 or PCN
or Wetherby A1M J46 First two hours free for all vehicles, after which cars must pay £12 or PCN This services has dedicated Motor Caravan Bays.

At that time in the morning you should have no problems finding space.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

There is a huge lay by right at Scotch Corner, just leave the A1 there and it's about 300 yards up the A66. I would think it's pretty safe there as plenty of folk stop overnight.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

plan was to find a stop on A1 south of scotch corner approx.100 miles or less.how far back on A66 would i have to go from the big layby before i could head east again.jim m :roll:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

mollmagee said:


> plan was to find a stop on A1 south of scotch corner approx.100 miles or less.how far back on A66 would i have to go from the big layby before i could head east again.jim m :roll:


There is a gap about 100 yards from the layby and I am fairly certain you can access the east bound A66 through there, if not you can definitely do it about one mile further on.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

motormouth said:


> There is a huge lay by right at Scotch Corner, just leave the A1 there and it's about 300 yards up the A66. I would think it's pretty safe there as plenty of folk stop overnight.


It does say no overnight stays though, Sedbury Layby it is called and I have used it once but you could get moved on.

Paul.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

coppo said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > There is a huge lay by right at Scotch Corner, just leave the A1 there and it's about 300 yards up the A66. I would think it's pretty safe there as plenty of folk stop overnight.
> ...


Ah, didn't know that. I should have done 'cos I have passed it 1000's of times


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If you mean 100 mls south of Scotch corner then you could go to Blyth services south of Doncaster at end of A1m .. its a Moto service area so you'll have to pay but it has plenty of space and good facilities.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Thinking further if you want Scotch corner area ,if you take turn off before Scotch Corner for Barton there is a large signed HGV only service area where you can park up in a MH for several hours ok.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

motormouth said:


> There is a huge lay by right at Scotch Corner, just leave the A1 there and it's about 300 yards up the A66. I would think it's pretty safe there as plenty of folk stop overnight.


I know the one you mean, but I didn't recommend it because there are now *BIG *"NO OVERNIGHT PARKING" signs on it. That is probably because of the caravan site next door. There are toilets there but I don't know if they lock them at night now.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

We regularly travel the A1, even if you find a place at that time in the morning it will be full of lorries.

I wouldn't recommend Scots Corner or the big lay-by just before SC. ever time we have stopped for a cuppa we are quick to get away from there.They are both giant latrines for the lorry drivers and they stink.

Much better to use the services even if you have to pay.


If you are leaving Scotland at 8pm ish, plan to stop 100 miles south of Scots Corner say Newark/Blyth. 2am, 4 hours kip that leaves you 14 hours give or take a wee stop to get to Dover.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

an99uk said:


> We regularly travel the A1, even if you find a place at that time in the morning it will be full of lorries.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend Scots Corner or the big lay-by just before SC. ever time we have stopped for a cuppa we are quick to get away from there.They are both giant latrines for the lorry drivers and they stink.
> 
> ...


This stinking layby syndrome is the problem in many UK laybys. In France they provide clean toilets in parking areas. In the UK now they are removing or closing toilets. The only public toilet in Darling town centre has now been closed. Many picnic areas had public toilets they have been closed and demolished. Porta Loos are provided in Spanish car parks where mains services are not available and emptied regularly. The UK attitude now is it is up to private enterprise to make provision on a commercial basis.

We had a Public Health Act from 1846 that cleaned up stinking Britain. That has gradually been diminished to a point where its only purpose is to control camping. Its other clauses have been absorbed into other legislation or appealed. That Act made it illegal not to bury the dead and other things we think of today as essential. Public hygiene is going to the dogs in this country. Various Governments and authorities have put money over cleanliness again. We have Water Act, Anti Pollution Acts, Anti Litter Acts, but no enforcement unless it looks like it will make big money in fines.

If you are travelling in a Motor Caravan there is no need to get out in UK laybys so the smell should not effect a short night stop.


----------

